# comet 103 HPQ clutch?



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

was just wondering if anyone had tried this clutch havent heard anything about them but just stumbled across them? the primary sheaves on my buddys 650 are worn pretty bad and has been looking for a new clutch......they seem to be cheap enough for pricing but dont know if they would be a good option for replacement or not? found one review saying they work excellent but do they hold up or not??? I couldnt really find too much information on them any help or reviews would be awesome


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Only person I know of thats had a Comet clutch on here is Jlowery, and I'm not sure which one he had, but I think it was setup more for a trailrider than anything.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

thanks filthy ya i guess they are all all round performance clutch can be set from trail to drag and we do do alot of trail but at the same time alot of mud in between so clutches do get hot but would be nice to know if they run hotter or run cooler or hold up even.....i guess they do grab alot harder and add top end so kind of sounds like getting the stock machined and spider mod.....but would be nice to know how they do perform.....rather than waste money if it dont work out.....hopefully jlowery throws in some input as to what he thinks its just kind of one of those things no one really seems to be using aftermarket clutches on the brute so......i have heard good things about aftermarket billet can am clutches but.......


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

They SUUUCCCCCKKKK!!!!!!!!.This is straight from VFJ. "They make great boat anchors or large paper weights". But really they aren't any good I thought maybe it was just the one I bought but everyone says the same thing about now if you wanna put another $500 in one and build it they can be made to be bad but why would you do that when for $345 Jon will do a Stage 3 with Spidermod and its tried and proven to be great.

KAWI RULES


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

cool thanks j just wanted to check i will tell him too stay away he just wanted to replace his clutch as it is worn pretty bad and pitted so.......at least he didnt try it before found out it was a pos


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

VFJ machines the sheeves so any wear lines will be gone.

KAWI RULES


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

ya i have a machine shop up here that does essentially the exact same thing as vfj but as i said.....its pretty bad......i dont think you could take it out without altering the clutching too much and causing heat issues just our thought in the matter would have to machine at least 1/4" out of the sheaves........


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I honestly don't think anyone is gonna compare to Johns machining work on Brute primaries he's made a name and a hell of a living at it. 

KAWI RULES


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

not too say it is the same...."essentially the same" and it is a mod shop.....that is all they do......fix and modify machines full time and from what i hear they do an awesome job on clutches......not to argue that vfj is probably better and does it differently......i can ship his clutch down to the states and wait until he can do it and ship it back......or drive into town drop off both clutches and for $300 he machines both come pick them up the same week he says 2-3 days......and either way like i say i think his primary is well beyond machining limits...... was kind of hoping to find out about a GOOD aftermarket but we do have alot of atv wreckers around me too so find one used no problem just seen that clutch online and as we all know there is no better place to find out than right here.....glad i checked and thanks for the heads up on the clutch bud.......greatly appreciated


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yeah 1/4 inch is too much. A buddy of mine had one that was really bad and would have needed about 3/16 taken out and vfj sent it back to him and told him he couldn't do anything with it..


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

ya i figured there was too much wear........


----------

